# Looking for parking brake lever



## Edward Callirgos (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello,

I am looking for a parking brake lever for my 300ZX.
I dont need the cable just the lever. I went to Courtesy parts and they wanted to sell me a complete kit. I am also looking for a new steering wheel.:newbie: 

Thank you 
Edward Callirgos


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

Go to your local junkyard


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Local Z club member might still have a like-new (Z32) steering wheel for sale and a few others have lots of parts, where are you from and what year? Z


----------

